# HLSL tutorials



## cycovery (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!
Erstmal ich kann kein C++, moechte aber HLSL Shader programmierung lernen. Da ich gehoert habe, dass es sehr ähnlichz wie C++ aufgebaut ist, hab ich mir gedacht mal hier nachzufragen!
Hab schon viel im Web gesucht, aber die meisten Tutorials beschäftigten sich mit der integration von diesen shadern in applikationen oder setzten einige c++ Kenntnisse voraus.

Wollte Fragen, ob hier irgendjemand Anfänger tutorials zu diesem Thema kennt, oder mir sagen kann, wie ich am besten an das Thema herangehen sollte.

vielen Dank!


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Juni 2005)

moin


Das bei solchen fortgeschrittenen Themen C++ Kenntnisse vorrausgesetzt sind, ist doch klar.
Hast du schon auf http://www.gamedev.net geguckt? Die haben für sowas immer ein Tut.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

